# school and job closings



## chicago311 (Mar 13, 2020)

school district is closed here until further notice and wife's work might close tomorrow due to ( virus )  crazy stuff.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Not my town yet, but they're dropping like flies.

Wife told to work from home. 

I can get all the OT I want with this mess.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 13, 2020)

Ha, CJ your job is critical right now. 

as I mentioned in another thread - most of the home offices in my industry - including my employers - are on indefinite work from home. Schools in my area are closed for three weeks.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 13, 2020)

the fighting over toliet paper cracks me up.  WTF


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 13, 2020)

i am about ready to rage out on people stocking up on stuff. went to 3 grocery stores today and all three of them were cleared out of chicken and ground/ affordable cuts of beef. looks like im stuck eating frozen fish for the next few days.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 13, 2020)

the wife went into the store yesterday and said most of the meat was gone.  :32 (10):


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

I bought all the meats weeks ago bitches!!! :32 (20):


----------



## tinymk (Mar 13, 2020)

We have TP, hand sanitizers and a moose in the freezer. The chips will fall were they fall.


----------



## white ape (Mar 13, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i am about ready to rage out on people stocking up on stuff. went to 3 grocery stores today and all three of them were cleared out of chicken and ground/ affordable cuts of beef. looks like im stuck eating frozen fish for the next few days.



the lack of chicken did surprise me when I went today.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

Schools closed here for 2 weeks. I think this is fair considering the kids where going to be out for spring break in a week anyway.

I live in the midwest and thankfully the weak sheep city morons don't affect this area. We have all lived through much worse and men here aren't pussys so we can hunt and fish and doomsday scares don't affect us much.

I feel sorry for city folk who live in a society of victims who can't live without toilet paper. Muthafuka I've wiped my ass with leaves and washed up in a creek. Fuk your toilet paper. Our shelves are full here...


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 13, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Schools closed here for 2 weeks. I think this is fair considering the kids where going to be out for spring break in a week anyway.
> 
> I live in the midwest and thankfully the weak sheep city morons don't affect this area. We have all lived through much worse and men here aren't pussys so we can hunt and fish and doomsday scares don't affect us much.
> 
> I feel sorry for city folk who live in a society of victims who can't live without toilet paper. Muthafuka I've wiped my ass with leaves and washed up in a creek. Fuk your toilet paper. Our shelves are full here...



have fun when the prions of chronic wasting disease have mutated enough to be transmitted to humans. 

also i find it pretty disgusting people rely on toilet paper. buy a bidet attachment.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> have fun when the prions of chronic wasting disease have mutated enough to be transmitted to humans.
> 
> also i find it pretty disgusting people rely on toilet paper. buy a bidet attachment.



Someone listens to Joe Rogan! :32 (20):


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Someone listens to Joe Rogan! :32 (20):



who is that? :32 (18):


----------



## Beserker (Mar 13, 2020)

School is closed for 2 weeks here... 

My job is unaffected, just a few social distancing procedures.  In fact, I’m pretty stoked... production meetings and unnecessary BS is on the shelf.  Customer interactions are able to be canceled by either party.  

What’s funny is my daughter showed me a link to her school website with an article about the flu in early January and how there were over 400 absences in one day due to it.  Haven’t had a case of CV in the district yet and only a handful in the state and they shut the doors and turn out the lights. I get it, but it still leaves me shaking my head.  

Kids couldn’t be happier though so whatever.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 16, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i am about ready to rage out on people stocking up on stuff. went to 3 grocery stores today and all three of them were cleared out of chicken and ground/ affordable cuts of beef. looks like im stuck eating frozen fish for the next few days.



You can always kill something to eat 🤪


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 16, 2020)

We bought a quarter cow, big one 250lbs, and a few packs of chicken breast along with a bunch of canned stuff and rice to stock up just before all this virus crap hit. Just got sick of having to run to the store from the sticks all the time. Good thing we did...


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 16, 2020)

Schools across Georgia and Alabama are closed for two weeks.  Dorms at universities are evacuated and closed.  No restrictions on gatherings in my area yet.  People are being encouraged to work from home if possible.  We haven't had trouble with groceries or hygiene products.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 21, 2020)

Illinois shuts down at 5pm tonight. I still need to pick what purge mask im going to go with...


----------

